# FANTASTIC OCD WEBSITE



## Guest (Jun 6, 2005)

hey guys, hope this is ok to post here...

for all the ocders (or those interested) there is (in my opinion) a fantastic posting forum:

http://www.stuckinadoorway.co.uk

for ocd, lots of useful links for ocd related stuff and others such as depression/BDD/trich/depression etc. its a very positive and friendly place with lots of v helpful ppl!! (i posted this link on there too lol)

http://www.ocdaction.org.uk/ocdaction/index.asp

^^ thats another thats pretty famous but i havnt looked into it tooo much yet lol.

pc xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

Just checked out stuckinadoorway...largest board in the world, eh? Pretty cool, thank you for posting the link.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2006)

Good links, thanks.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2006)

[Deleted]


----------

